# New razer!



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

2013 polarirs rzr 800 s. 6 miles on it with big horns then threw the silverbacks on lol. You guys know of the front tjres are supposed to be toed (edit) OUT from factory? At least mine are..

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice. The backs look good on it. I don't think the front should be toed out. Maybe it was assembled on a Monday. lol. I'd toe it in 1/4" or so, if it was mine. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think ill maybe put it even toe/camber if anything. thanks man im really enjoying it. doesn't have the power I was hoping for, but turns the backs in low plenty fine lol will be taking it out on a good rip tomorrow so ill see how it is. haha


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice looking ride, enjoy it!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

mine were toed out too i set them back to even toe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

love this thing! now has 28" mega mayhems ( Love them! should have gotten 30's ) and snorkels.. has been 'dash deep' a couple times now


----------

